# Missy's gonna pop!



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Missy, a hamp cross is due any day.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Good luck hope all turns out well!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

How exciting! I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

How old is she? She is huge. My year and a half old Poland China/Duroc is no where that big.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Missy just turned two, this will be her third litter. She has big litters and milks heavy, she loves being a momma. She does make most of our other pigs look small. She is our fav. :sing:


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Nothing yet, just getting bigger! We can see the babies moving now. She stepped on one of her teets, Hope it heals quick.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

How many babies would you guess she is gonna have? My guess is 15.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

daaaang. best of luck with your babies! are your crating or what? 

(my pigs look nothing like that! One doesn't even look pregant and shes almost 3 months in!)


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Looks like she'll soon be dragging the ground! Noticed seven "faucets" on the one side....


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Her first litter was 15 and her second was 13. She looks bigger this time.  She has 16 teets and will nurse her piglets as long as we keep them with her. I've thought about using a crate but no, just a small shed she can access or have them outside in an enclosed area.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Crates are good and bad with her being so big you would need at least a 24inch crate and they leave sores on there sides and teets we have crates but iI don't like using them for that reason our pigs get too big for them and they just tear them up piglets too

but were still small yet so we have room to have pens made for pigs to have babies


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like 14the unless I miscounted...  lol!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice litter! Surely there is one more in there somewhere.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Very good. Wish you were closer i would like to have a couple of them.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

I will put them on the barter forum if anyone wants any.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

_People had come to see MISSY when she was "Some Pig", and came back again now that she was "Terrific"._ So I changed a bit from CW but she is obviously *some pig*.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Just an update, she has kept 12 out of 14. They share the young herefords pasture and are eating grass and have taken a liking to tomatoes.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Cute!!


----------

